# When do you take your probiotics?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Is it better to take them on an empty stomach or during a meal?Is any time of the day better? Morning, afternoon, evening, or right before bed?


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I usually take them in the evening....although, I haven't see any change. My dr. suggested I try a "stronger" probotic


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Right now I am trying Activa yogurt and I take one in the morning and one at bedtime. I never take them or anything else on an empty stomach without eating some soluble fiber first, like a slice of white bakery bread or some dry corn or rice chex cereal. There are lots of probotics on the market and people on these boards will tell you what they do. GadJett


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

I take an Acidophilis Pearl first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.


----------

